# Word of the Day: Carborundum



## Aunt Marg (Jul 8, 2020)

Carborundum: Silicon carbide, also known as carborundum, is a semiconductor containing silicon and carbon. It occurs in nature as the extremely rare mineral moissanite. Synthetic SiC powder has been mass-produced since 1893 for use as an abrasive.

Polishing diamonds to a dazzling, glass-like finish is made easy when using carborundum.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jul 8, 2020)

Illegitimi non carborundum.  
Which is phony Latin for "don't let the bastards wear you down."


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 8, 2020)

This is a quote
Synthetic moissanite is also known as *silicon carbide* after its chemistry and by the trade name, *carborundum*. 
In the meteoritic material, moissanite is associated with tiny *diamonds*. ... Moissanite grown in laboratories is now being cut as gemstones and they are used as *diamond* simulants.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2020)

I thought carborundum might be  something that  a mechanic would diagnose my car as having, back when some strange and funny sounds, were coming from the area of the vehicle I think it is in.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2020)

I was wondering how to maintain the shine on my great many diamonds, so I am glad to learn about the existence of carborundum.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2020)

I found some carborundum, but it was a conundrum, as to what it could be used for, until I read this thread.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 8, 2020)

I had some carborundum sitting around so I decide to shine my 10 carat diamond with it...


----------



## Matrix (Jul 8, 2020)

I find it hard to come up with a good sentence with the word *carborundum*, but I learned something new, and I like the pronunciation of this word.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 8, 2020)

Matrix said:


> I find it hard to come up with a good sentence with the word *carborundum*, but I learned something new, and I like the pronunciation of this word.


Love it! I strive for unusual and challenging words, Matrix!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 8, 2020)

Matrix said:


> I find it hard to come up with a good sentence with the word *carborundum*, but I learned something new, and I like the pronunciation of this word.


This sentence is for you, Matrix. 

*The loose bag of carborundum sounded like broken glass when shaken.*


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 9, 2020)

My extensive collection of rocks and minerals does not include any carborundum and this makes me want to buy a specimen!


----------

